

Is Adobe’s SEO company planting links in blogs? - suneliot
http://9to5mac.com/2011/06/24/is-adobes-seo-company-planting-links-in-blogs/

======
benologist
Sounds like a pretty smart tactic, there's very few legitimate ways to get
keyword-specific links - any natural link you get is in my experience far more
likely to use your domain or company name rather than describe what you do.

